# Anybody have some good inflation-fiting "Poor Man" meal recipes?



## Murrmurr (Jun 12, 2022)

Especially before Christmas, saving food dollars was crucial in my family. My kids loved "Chili-Mac"; I'd make a box of macaroni and cheese, sometimes under 50-cents back then, and stir in a can of chili, another 50-cents or so. We'd have cornbread with it, made from a 30-cent box of Jiffy Cornbread mix, and a can of green beans. These are all still really cheap, each one well under $2.

Another favorite - frying a couple crushed cloves of garlic with few potatoes cut into small cubes, and stirring in 3 or 4 eggs and some salt n pepper. I sprinkled on shredded cheese if I had some.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 12, 2022)

Inflation *Fighting*

 (the title was an economy spelling)


----------



## Jules (Jun 12, 2022)

Under Recipes, I added Lazy Days Cake.  An easy, old-fashioned recipe.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 13, 2022)

One chicken breast
1 box Rice a Roni chicken flavor.

Cut chicken into bite size pieces.  Salt, pepper, garlic powder, dry basil to taste.
Cook in olive oil. remove from pan.

In same pan cook the rice a roni.  Once I have it simmering, add the chicken back in to get more flavor and keep it from getting dry.

I sometimes add frozen peas and or mushrooms.

Serve with a green veg or salad if desired.


----------



## Alice_B (Jun 13, 2022)

I like to whip up some ramen noodles with stir fry vegetables. I get the frozen ones and melt some butter in the fry pan to cook the vegetables partially. Then I add them to my ramen and boil them for the 3 minutes required for the noodles. I then drain most of the liquid off. I leave some so my noodles stay moist while eat them. Ramen is fairly cheap & pretty versatile.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 13, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Especially before Christmas, saving food dollars was crucial in my family.


It was the same in my family.

My mother and grandmother used to squeeze the grocery budget for all sorts of little treats and emergencies. 

Breakfast for dinner was one of our budget strategies.  The smell of potatoes and onions frying for supper is still comforting to me. 

I remember having warmed-over white rice topped with a sprinkle of brown sugar and a drizzle of milk for breakfast.  I still get the urge to enjoy that once or twice a year. 

We also had the usual franks and beans, tuna noodle casserole, egg salad, soup, etc...

These days I try to make things a little healthier.  Sweat a few cloves of minced garlic and some hot pepper flakes in olive oil, a bag of microwaved frozen vegetables, and an equal amount of cooked pasta, noodles, or rice.  I serve it with a sprinkle of grated parmesan cheese or a squirt of soy sauce and a drizzle of sesame oil.  Toss the leftovers with your favorite salad dressing for a cold salad on day two.


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2022)

I came across this site a while ago, give it a try.

Click Here


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 13, 2022)

Tish said:


> I came across this site a while ago, give it a try.
> 
> Click Here


Thanks!

You might like Clara's Kitchen.

https://www.youtube.com/user/DepressionCooking


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 13, 2022)

Alice_B said:


> I like to whip up some ramen noodles with stir fry vegetables. I get the frozen ones and melt some butter in the fry pan to cook the vegetables partially. Then I add them to my ramen and boil them for the 3 minutes required for the noodles. I then drain most of the liquid off. I leave some so my noodles stay moist while eat them. Ramen is fairly cheap & pretty versatile.


My granddaughter loves to snack on ramen. She likes me to drop a raw egg into it and a few green onion bulbs when I have them. I don't use the flavor packet that comes with the flavored ramen, I use a few dashes of turmeric and a little salt/pepper instead.

I like your recipe.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 13, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You might like Clara's Kitchen.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/DepressionCooking


I *Love* Clara's kitchen! She reminds me of my mom, except when my mom was a lot younger.

Another really good one is The Wolf Pit - https://www.youtube.com/c/TheWolfePit


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 13, 2022)

I'll have to look at the sites mentioned.

Growing up on small farm,,never seemed to be a  food shortage.

Only thing  I can think of  was macaroni & cheese  topped with catsup.
That  usually got made if we stayed too long  shopping in town.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 13, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> It was the same in my family.
> 
> My mother and grandmother used to squeeze the grocery budget for all sorts of little treats and emergencies.
> 
> ...


I remember those same exact meals. My grandma did the "rice pudding" exactly as you describe. I loved it. And this was while I lived on my grandparents' dairy. No shortage of milk, cheese, and butter.


----------



## Jace (Jun 13, 2022)

Tish said:


> I came across this site a while ago, give it a try.
> 
> Click Here


Most are pretty good...
Except..bacon roll-ups.. NOT!...when it's $5 for 12-14 or 16oz PKG.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 13, 2022)

10 Healthy Dinners for About $10 - from The Food Network...

https://www.foodnetwork.com/healthy/photos/10-healthy-dinners-for-about-10

++++

from AARP​Healthy Meals on a Budget​You can stretch your food dollar — and eat well, too.​by Roberta Freeman, , September 24, 2010

https://www.aarp.org/food/diet-nutrition/info-09-2010/healthy-meals-on-a-budget.html


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 13, 2022)

Chicken enchiladas are cheap, easy to cook, and delicious.


----------



## Wren (Jun 13, 2022)

Mash potatoes, stir in plenty of grated cheese, sprinkle a little grated cheese on top, put in a pie dish and bake until golden brown, I serve with peas and tomatoes


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 13, 2022)

Wren said:


> Mash potatoes, stir in plenty of grated cheese, sprinkle a little grated cheese on top, put in a pie dish and bake until golden brown, I serve with peas and tomatoes


You can use a spoon to make little bowls in the mash and break an egg in each one, then bake it. Adds protien and it's really yummy. I stir a spoonful of Ranch dressing into the mash for a little tanginess.


----------



## Lee (Jun 13, 2022)

Murrmurr.....will the kids eat quinoa, or could you convince them to try it? It is known as one of nature's most perfect foods.

Often for lunch I will simmer quinoa in chicken stock, toss in whatever veggies I have on hand and bits and pieces of leftover chicken or pork from the freezer. Top with those little grape tomatoes (kids love those) It makes for a good tasting healthy meal. 

And if I could turn my meat and potatoes hubby into a quinoa lover you could do the same with the kids


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 13, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Chicken enchiladas are cheap, easy to cook, and delicious.


And a good, healthy way to make ground beef tacos go farther is to add some pinto beans spiced up with chili powder and cilantro or whatever you prefer. My g-kids love it.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 13, 2022)

Lee said:


> Murrmurr.....will the kids eat quinoa, or could you convince them to try it? It is known as one of nature's most perfect foods.
> 
> Often for lunch I will simmer quinoa in chicken stock, toss in whatever veggies I have on hand and bits and pieces of leftover chicken or pork from the freezer. Top with those little grape tomatoes (kids love those) It makes for a good tasting healthy meal.
> 
> And if I could turn my meat and potatoes hubby into a quinoa lover you could do the same with the kids


I have tried it, Lee, but no, they didn't like it. My grandson said it was "ok" but he didn't take a second helping, which is not usual.


----------



## oldpop (Jun 13, 2022)

This one is simple and delicious.

Southern Opossum Surprise

1 fat possum
8 sweet potatoes

2 tablespoons butter

1 tablespoon sugar

salt

Skin the possum and remove the head and feet. Be sure to wash it thoroughly. Freeze overnight either outside or in a refrigerator. When ready to cook, peel the potatoes and boil them tender in lightly salted water along with the butter and sugar. At the same time, stew the possum tender in a tightly covered pan with a little water. Arrange the potatoes around the possum, strip with bacon(optional), sprinkle with thyme or marjoram, or pepper, and brown in the oven. Baste often with the drippings.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 13, 2022)

oldpop said:


> This one is simple and delicious.
> 
> Southern Opossum Surprise
> 
> ...


Works well with a fat chicken, too.


----------



## bingo (Jun 13, 2022)

add lottsa  rice into recipes...
bouillon cubes for flavor..
dandelion salads...
edible wildflowers..etc


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Chicken enchiladas are cheap, easy to cook, and delicious.


Do you make your own sauce?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 13, 2022)

bingo said:


> add lottsa  rice into recipes...
> bouillon cubes for flavor..
> dandelion salads...
> edible wildflowers..etc


I hurry up and go pick dandelion leaves before the yard guys get here with their mowers and weed whackers. They're good on sandwiches, too, instead of or along with lettuce.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 13, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Do you make your own sauce?


Good question!


----------



## MountainRa (Jun 13, 2022)

What helps me is to always divide any  raw meat purchased into smaller servings before freezing.  For example, today I bought a large pack of chicken strips at Aldis. Divided it into 4 smaller packs of 3 strips each. A pound of hamburger will also be divided. I’ve found I can usually get by with less than a pound of beef in any casserole recipes.

I feel I can justify an expensive meat purchase if if I can get two or more meals from it.


----------



## MountainRa (Jun 13, 2022)

regarding quinoa- It is cheap and versatile. But I’ve found the taste really varies by brands. Quinoa bought in bulk needs to be rinsed before cooking or it has a bitter taste.
However, the quinoa sold in boxes, flavored, has usually been pre-rinsed. Sometimes it will state that on the box.
Murrmurr, maybe, try a different brand or recipe.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 13, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> Murrmurr, maybe, try a different brand or recipe.


Yes. I'm gonna try some different recipes.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 13, 2022)

I make chili with half the meat and double the beans, or meatless. If it is meatless, then I add brown rice to it. Just in case it's true that beans need rice to make a complete protein.

Yesterday I used Beyond Meat's ground "beef" crumbles in my son's vegan chili. He liked it a lot, and I didn't have to add rice to it. The trouble is that rice soaks up all the "gravy".


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 13, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> What helps me is to always divide any  raw meat purchased into smaller servings before freezing.  For example, today I bought a large pack of chicken strips at Aldis. Divided it into 4 smaller packs of 3 strips each. A pound of hamburger will also be divided. I’ve found I can usually get by with less than a pound of beef in any casserole recipes.
> 
> I feel I can justify an expensive meat purchase if if I can get two or more meals from it.


You know what's a good time-saving idea? When I divide up meats, before I stick some in the freezer I pour various marinades on top of it. I usually use a plastic bag and squish it all around after putting in the marinade, then pop it in the freezer.

I make my own marinades, like butter and herbs, BBQ, teriyaki, or fruit jelly....depending on the kind of meat. Anyway, this way it marinates really well as it thaws.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 13, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> *Just in case it's true that beans need rice to make a complete protein.*


I've never heard that before.

Wonder if that's why, when I ordered chili while I was in England, it was served on a bed of rice. I thought that was really odd.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2022)

Want a cookbook of ideas?

@Murrmurr   ... this thread reminds me of some hot selling Depression Era   cookbooks on eBay ...
Bet they are popular now.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 13, 2022)

Anything I can make extra of to freeze. I like Minute Rice. I use both rather than water for extra flavor. 
I have diced up a chicken breast or two, added sliced up mushrooms and a green pepper. Makes a couple of filling meals.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2022)

Drinking plenty of water to fill your tummy is good.  lol


----------



## HoneyNut (Jun 13, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> If it is meatless, then I add brown rice to it. Just in case it's true that beans need rice to make a complete protein.


I found this googling it...
Grain-based protein sources like rice, wheat, and oats are typically low in the [essential] amino acid lysine but high in cystine and methionine,  that makes them a great complement to legume-based proteins, which are conversely high in lysine but low in cystine and methionine...also recommends pairing nuts and seeds, which are usually low in lysine and threonine, with legume-based proteins.


----------



## Della (Jun 13, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> These days I try to make things a little healthier. Sweat a few cloves of minced garlic and some hot pepper flakes in olive oil, a bag of microwaved frozen vegetables, and an equal amount of cooked pasta, noodles, or rice. I serve it with a sprinkle of grated parmesan cheese or a squirt of soy sauce and a drizzle of sesame oil.


That's one of my vegan son's favorite meals!
Here's another of his favorites :Zucchini skillet

We just had a motley meal made up of things I had that I needed to use or lose:
A small head of cabbage and an orange pepper sliced thin and fried in a big skillet with olive oil and soy sauce.
A small bag of little red potatoes, boiled and buttered.
Vegan hotdogs and buns.
It was weird but delicious, but that may be because we were all three starving.
 "Appetite is the best cook."


----------



## Alice_B (Jun 13, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> My granddaughter loves to snack on ramen. She likes me to drop a raw egg into it and a few green onion bulbs when I have them. I don't use the flavor packet that comes with the flavored ramen, I use a few dashes of turmeric and a little salt/pepper instead.
> 
> I like your recipe.


I use the little packet. I wish they would come out with some that were lower in sodium.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 13, 2022)

Couscous is versatile. I make cold or hot dishes using it as a base. For cold, I add slices of tomato, cucumber, olives, and a bit of vinaigrette dressing. For warm, I use a bouillon base. I cook a chicken breast, shred it, and add cooked diced carrots, peas, corn, cooked mushrooms. It's quite filling.


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You might like Clara's Kitchen.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/DepressionCooking


Thank you so much for that.


----------



## Della (Jun 13, 2022)

Don't you just love those YouTube cooks? I feel like I've been invited into their kitchen to sit and drink coffee and listen to their stories while I watch them cook.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 13, 2022)

Alice_B said:


> I use the little packet. I wish they would come out with some that were lower in sodium.


A few dashes of turmeric + a little salt and pepper tastes just like the chicken flavored packet.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 13, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Drinking plenty of water to fill your tummy is good.  lol


Hot tea does it, too.


----------



## oldpop (Jun 14, 2022)

*Squirrel and Dumplings*. 

With the meat prices these days this will definitely save some money and it is delicious. I have eaten this many times through the years
*Ingredients*​
3-4 squirrels, skinned but not quartered
2-3 quarts chicken stock or water with a bay leaf and a tablespoon of salt
*Dumplings*

2 cups flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup vegetable shortening or butter
1/2 cup cold milk
*Directions*

Start the recipe well in advance of meal time (the night before is fine, but the 3- to 4 hours it takes to simmer the squirrels is long enough) by making the dumplings. Whisk the salt and baking powder into the flour then cut in the shortening with a fork until you have pea-sized bits mixed throughout the flour. Gradually stir in milk, a bit at a time, until the mixture forms a smooth dough. Sprinkle a work surface with flour and roll out the dough into a 1/8-inch-thick sheet. Cover with a clean towel and set the dough aside to rest overnight or until the squirrel is done.
Simmer the squirrels in stock or salted water for 3- to 4 hours. Remove the cooked squirrels from the pot and set them aside to cool. Skim off any discolored foam from the top of the stock. If desired, the stock can be filtered through a piece of cheesecloth to remove any extra bits. Return the stock to the heat and bring to a light boil. Once the squirrel is cool enough to handle, pick the meat from the bones and add it back to the pot.
Uncover your rested dumpling dough and, using a pizza cutter, cut it into 1-inch by 2-inch dumplings. Drop the dumplings into the boiling stock and simmer for another 10 minutes until they are cooked through, stirring occasionally to prevent sticking.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 14, 2022)

oldpop said:


> *Squirrel and Dumplings*.
> 
> With the meat prices these days this will definitely save some money and it is delicious. I have eaten this many times through the years
> *Ingredients*​
> ...


You can use rabbit also instead of squirrel.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 15, 2022)

The native red squirrel is legally protected here, but the non-native greys are fair game and would ideally be exterminated.  Fortunately the greys have not made it this far north, but I've never seen them for sale in other parts of the country.  Not so many rabbits here either, but I've seen plenty of hares.

When I were a lad, chicken was a real treat, but now they can be bought for as little as £4 ($5).  OK, hardly high quality, but you can make 3 meals for 2 from it.
1. Remove the breasts, and these can be used in a number of different dishes.
2. The legs + wings  in another meal.
3. Boil the carcass to form the basis of a soup with whatever vegetables you have.

I've done this in the past,  but I prefer to spend a bit more and buy a better quality chicken which will cost around £8  ($10).


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 20, 2022)

*I am going to put this article here, as a lot can be done with cottage cheese. One of my favorite things to make it into a light lunch is to cook up some pasta...shells or elbows, when drained and butter added I add a spoonful or two of cottage cheese and eat away.   And of course just a scoop of it with fruit,

Cottage Cheese Is Cool Again and Better Than Ever—and We've Got the Recipes to Prove It (yahoo.com)*


----------



## sassysatin (Jun 25, 2022)

Honey cuts up a can of spam and sautés it with onions seasoned with oregano, s & p, and other seasonings and mixes it with a bag of boiled egg noodles.  I recently had him add  cut up celery.  Really good.  It took me a while to get used to it a I never ate spam before, but now I really enjoy it.  Makes a lot so you can have it more than one day.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 25, 2022)

Anybody have some good inflation-fiting "Poor Man" meal recipes?​
When I was single
this filled my gullet til dinner;



add water
stir
throw on the skillet til you think it's done (I like mine a bit burnt)




add sugar and water
heat it in the pan
best maple syrup

cost
pennies


----------



## Jules (Jun 25, 2022)

Barley is inexpensive, filling and high fibre.  When the days are cooler, I intend to make a barley casserole.  

https://www.food.com/recipe/barley-casserole-72138


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 25, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *I am going to put this article here, as a lot can be done with cottage cheese. One of my favorite things to make it into a light lunch is to cook up some pasta...shells or elbows, when drained and butter added I add a spoonful or two of cottage cheese and eat away.   And of course just a scoop of it with fruit,
> 
> Cottage Cheese Is Cool Again and Better Than Ever—and We've Got the Recipes to Prove It (yahoo.com)*


My husband likes a bowl of cottage cheese with thousand island dressing on it. I won't comment because I do not like either food. Okay, I will comment. It looks yucky.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 25, 2022)

Jules said:


> Barley is inexpensive, filling and high fibre.  When the days are cooler, I intend to make a barley casserole.
> 
> https://www.food.com/recipe/barley-casserole-72138


I like barley in soup, too. Unfortunately, it is not gluten-free. My son is on a GF vegan diet.

I bookmarked that recipe; it sounds pretty good. I'll probably add chicken when I make it. I am supposed to eat at least 70 grams of protein a day, and I probably fall far short of that.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 25, 2022)

sassysatin said:


> Honey cuts up a can of spam and sautés it with onions seasoned with oregano, s & p, and other seasonings and mixes it with a bag of boiled egg noodles.  I recently had him add  cut up celery.  Really good.  It took me a while to get used to it a I never ate spam before, but now I really enjoy it.  Makes a lot so you can have it more than one day.


I bought a can of Spam and I don't like it. I figured that since I like fried bologna sandwiches, I'd probably like Spam. That was disappointing. I'm glad you like it. It sounds like a quick recipe and it is beneficial to know about the good ones. I'm about to move into my cousin's house - maybe he'll like it.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 25, 2022)

Squirrels, ducks, rabbits, lamb/sheep, veal, venison ... there is no way I could eat those. Squirrels are rodents, and dead ducks look too much like ducks. Rabbits are cute. Lambs are too young and cute, and sheep used to be lambs. Plus I think sheep have ugly faces. Veal - I don't like the way the calves are raised. Deer are too lovely, but I would take the ribs (if a hunter offered them) or ground venison because it would be good for my dog, and he would love it.

There is a downside to looking at animals like I do:  It limits me to canned tuna, beef, and chicken. I eat pork, but rarely because pigs are so intelligent. If I had to raise my own meat, I'd have to be a vegan or vegetarian because I could not kill my friends. I am basically a sentimental sap, I guess.

I think a lot of it is boiled down to how someone is raised, except for the adventuresome. No one in my family hunted, until my brother did. My mother served beef, chicken and chicken livers, turkey, and sometimes pork, and that was it. Well, she cooked fish, but I don't like fish and fed it to the dog.

I tried some kind of kidney pie once, thinking the kidneys were kidney beans because what else would it be? I about croaked when I was told they were animal kidneys. Which animal, I don't recall. I was a dinner guest at their home, so I ate it all. This British couple also served Yorkshire pudding with gravy, which goes a long way with me. And mashed potatoes mixed with mashed turnips. And a beef roast. All in all, I loved the food and that made up for having to eat the kidney pie.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 25, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I've never heard that before.
> 
> Wonder if that's why, when I ordered chili while I was in England, it was served on a bed of rice. I thought that was really odd.


In Cincinnati, their signature chili has spaghetti in it. I think it's called Skyline Chili. My grandma made chili that way, even though she was in Louisville. I haven't eaten chili that way. I did put rice in the last batch I made because of the protein thing. Vegans have to be careful about getting enough protein and B12. My son is a vegan, and my daughter and I are not.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 25, 2022)

Jules said:


> Barley is inexpensive, filling and high fibre.  When the days are cooler, I intend to make a barley casserole.
> 
> https://www.food.com/recipe/barley-casserole-72138


Love it in soups


----------



## Patricia (Jun 25, 2022)

Wren said:


> Mash potatoes, stir in plenty of grated cheese, sprinkle a little grated cheese on top, put in a pie dish and bake until golden brown, I serve with peas and tomatoes


I'm getting hungry.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 26, 2022)

Alice_B said:


> I use the little packet. I wish they would come out with some that were lower in sodium.


Don't use it much because of the sodium.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 26, 2022)

sassysatin said:


> Honey cuts up a can of spam and sautés it with onions seasoned with oregano, s & p, and other seasonings and mixes it with a bag of boiled egg noodles.  I recently had him add  cut up celery.  Really good.  It took me a while to get used to it a I never ate spam before, but now I really enjoy it.  Makes a lot so you can have it more than one day.


I ate a lot of Spam when I was little. I liked it.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 27, 2022)

Just remembered that my mother  would open can of Spam.
Cut it in slices,, place in fry pan, cook it  brown sugar water till it got syrupy..
Had to watch pan as  the syrup  could burn.

I  still make it every once in awhile.


----------



## hawkdon (Jun 27, 2022)

I very recently tried a shortcut to the Sausage Gravy I love so 
much...no more flour/mixes etc...I simply cook a bunch of sausage, then put in a can (or 1/2can) of LIBBY'S SAUSAGE
gravy, mix it all up and serve on either toast or biscuit's
.....just now finished having some for br'kfast....works for me...!!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 27, 2022)

Jules said:


> Barley is inexpensive, filling and high fibre.  When the days are cooler, I intend to make a barley casserole.
> 
> https://www.food.com/recipe/barley-casserole-72138


My mom made a really good beef barley soup/stew.  Must have been a recipe she made up, as I have not been able to duplicate it.  Imay still try this winter.  Anyone have any suggestions for a soup?


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 27, 2022)

@Marie5656 
The only thing I'm familiar w/is the beef barley soup.  My neighbor lady used to make a good one. 
I'll usually just make a cold salad w/the barley...with cherry tomatoes, cukes, kalamata olives, etc.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 27, 2022)

One of my favorite meals came from my grandmother who was feeding a family of six during the Depression.  

Saute a large onion in olive oil, add frozen green peas (she used fresh back then) and turn off the heat.  

Boil a pound of pasta until al dente.  
Save a couple of cups of the pasta water and drain off the rest.  

In a large bowl, combine the pasta with the onion and pea mixture.  Add a little more olive oil and some of the pasta water as needed.

Serve with freshly cracked pepper, salt and freshly grated Parmesan or Romano cheese.    

This recipe works with almost any kind of vegetable: peas, broccoli, green beans, etc., plus vegetable mixtures.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2022)

StarSong said:


> One of my favorite meals came from my grandmother who was feeding a family of six during the Depression.
> 
> Saute a large onion in olive oil, add frozen green peas (she used fresh back then) and turn off the heat.
> 
> ...


Pasta e Piselli!

The old Italians used to make if with canned peas. 

IMO frozen peas are a much better option.

When times were tough they used to stretch the grated Parmesan or Romano cheese by adding dry bread crumbs to it, and when times were really tough it was nothing but dry bread crumbs.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 27, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Pasta e Piselli!
> 
> The old Italians used to make if with canned peas.
> 
> ...


Yes on all.  My Sicilian grandmother didn't much care for canned foods - insisting on fresh, often from her garden.  

Oddly, in her later years she freaking fell IN LOVE with Tang. Yes, I'm talking about that weird powdered drink mix that bragged it was the beverage of astronauts.  I swear she put it in everything, including her tomato sauce.  What a riot!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 27, 2022)

I remember working in France and barley was served as a vegetable with lunch.  I only use barley in broths during the winter.  No fixed recipe, but generally peas, barley, onion, carrots, celery, swede and a cheap meat that needs long cooking such as shin or rib.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 27, 2022)

Alice_B said:


> I use the little packet. I wish they would come out with some that were lower in sodium.


HerbOx brand makes sodium-free bouillon powder, both beef and chicken; it's really good; can't find it in the stores around here but can get it from Amazon.

Another good recipe site is allrecipes.com; I signed up for their daily emails (you don't have to), I kind of enjoy--but get hungry!--reading them.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 27, 2022)

StarSong said:


> One of my favorite meals came from my grandmother who was feeding a family of six during the Depression.
> 
> Saute a large onion in olive oil, add frozen green peas (she used fresh back then) and turn off the heat.
> 
> ...





Aunt Bea said:


> Pasta e Piselli!
> 
> The old Italians used to make if with canned peas.
> 
> ...


One of my favorite dinners when I was a kid. I still make it for my grandkids sometimes. They like it best with plenty of fresh cracked black pepper.

My mom made sort of a monkey-bread with it that was made out of milk and baked in an iron skillet. I don't have the recipe, but my sister might have it. It's just basically milk, yeast, an egg, and flour. So yummy!


----------



## officerripley (Jun 27, 2022)

This looks like it might be a good inexpensive meal (and gluten-free too I think?):

Hasselback Potatoes

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/7...722&cid=797698&mid=90771407264&lctg=192582665


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 27, 2022)

officerripley said:


> HerbOx brand makes sodium-free bouillon powder, both beef and chicken; it's really good; can't find it in the stores around here but can get it from Amazon.
> 
> Another good recipe site is allrecipes.com; I signed up for their daily emails (you don't have to), I kind of enjoy--but get hungry!--reading them.


I use the HerbOx brand chicken cubes when I make my pilaf.
So much better than canned broth, imo.

Although, I like the canned broth for other things.  Soups, gravy.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2022)

Yesterday I picked up a reduced price package of of regular ground beef; it was $5.50 vs $7.50. This butcher shop does reductions quite often though this is the first time I’ve bought one.  They usually do this when a weekly price is changing the next day.  Half a pound of meat is oodles for us.  It was fried it up with a chopped onion and then half was frozen.  Now, here’s the gourmet part that I learned in college days - stir in ketchup and serve in buns or on rice or potatoes.  Yesterday I added some roasted peppers in oil.  Any spices could be added to this fine dish.  I served it on quinoa, with a toasted salad and asparagus with hollandaise sauce.  

A trick I‘ve learned for sauces is to make the recipe and then freeze up small portIons.  I’m not so likely to over serve extra calories just to use it up.


----------

